
Is it easier to get a job if you're Adam or Mohamed? - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-38751307
======
MayeulC
That was quite an interesting read. I am a bit concerned about the name-blind
CVs, though: wouldn't that prevent "googling" the name before, or additional
information gathering on the candidate? I am not saying that this would
necessarily be a bad thing (there are a number of problems to the current
approach), but I would be curious to see how employers/interviewers would
react.

------
DanBC
This was in London which is a diverse city.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_groups_in_London](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_groups_in_London)

